# Flashlights You Bought This Month.. October 2009.



## NonSenCe (Oct 1, 2009)

new month again.. i get this thread up again. as it does seem to gather nice following still.. (4pages on september.. we are one sad and sorry bunch.. hahhhahah.. some real holists amongst us.) 

my first purchase of the month:

Eagletac p10a2 warm tint. 

(the 40% off deal.. i tried to fight against buying it.. couldnt)


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah, got a P100A2 for myself... technically it was in the dying hours of September, but I won't receive it until a week or two into October.

Planning to buy an L-Mini II and a whole bunch of parts for mods this month... the wallet is sure going to be hurting!


----------



## Helmut.G (Oct 1, 2009)

bought a novatac 85T in september, hope that it will arrive this month


----------



## yuk (Oct 1, 2009)

After I saw the 4Sevens announcement for the XP-G R5 Ti Quarks and AAA flashlights, I have lost interest for any other light.
So probably my next buy will be some new XP-G light.


----------



## 3D black mag (Oct 1, 2009)

Just bought a EagleTac P10A2 with nuetral white emmiter, a EagleTac T10C2 with nuetral emmiter. And a FMR1 Rebel from DX.



3D black mag


----------



## audavid (Oct 1, 2009)

sigh, i wish Canada have those discount. I order a *Tactical *35w HID flash


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Oct 1, 2009)

audavid said:


> sigh, i wish Canada have those discount. I order a *Tactical *35w HID flash



You know, they can ship to Canada... I'm north of the border as well.


----------



## computernut (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a Surefire 4-flats A2 with white LEDs on the way. Couldn't resist!


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Jetbeam JET-III M R2 Olive drab. 
Maratac AAA on the way to.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 2, 2009)

Lights: 

*- SureFire A2 Aviator-WH* (incandescent)
- *Princeton Tec EOS Rebel *

Light acessories:

- *AW18500* LiCo cells
- *Lumens Factory HO-M3T* lamp assembly
- *Lumens Factory HO-A2* frosted lamp assembly.


----------



## LW-lite (Oct 2, 2009)

Been lurking for a while and finally signed up. This is my first post.

Ordered Eagletac P10A and P100C2 yesterday Oct. 1st. (I just couldn't pass on the 40%)

Last week I received my Quark AA, which I am very happy with, and a Fenix TK40 that for some reason I had to have. 

I guess I have always been addicted to flashlights but this site is going to cost me!


----------



## rhotondm (Oct 2, 2009)

I bought a Jetbeam RRT-2 and an Olight M-30. Not sure what my next light will be.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ti Aeon...


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 2, 2009)

I have just received a couple of lights today from Shiningbeam:
ITP A3 Upgraded Edition
MG PLI MC-E

I also have a Zebralight H60w on the way from Goinggear.

Then today I ordered from 4sevens:
Nitecore D10 R2
Quark AA warm-tint

With the MG PLI & H60w both being 18650 lights I also ordered 4 of the new 2600mAh 18650 cells from AW and a couple more 14500 cells for the D10 & Quark AA.

This is turning into a rather 'spendy' month!


----------



## strinq (Oct 2, 2009)

Just got meself an Eagletac T20C2...couldn't help but jump on the 40% thingy...


----------



## TORCH-O-MATIC (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, here's my first shot on this forum about flashlights. So, I am surfing and run across flashlights and such. I've seen SureFire for ever but never gave them a second thought-good stuff - but never wanted a flashlight from them

In comes NovaTac and their small line of flashlights and these things have got my curiosity. Anyway, after reading reviews and viewing many pics. of them I end up buying a NovaTac 120T. The vendor wasn't a major Tactical or survival type store but had great prices. After a week my new toy arrives and it is a dud, period. The battery worked but the expensive little light did not:hairpull:. 

I call NovaTac outside a battery shop and end up with tech support and I repeat my story. Great item if it worked and so on. Well Jason said ship it back to them and they would take care of it. And, they did take care of it with a new 120T in a dark OD green instead of black, very cool! So, I end my episode w/a completely positive experience with NovaTac and with an email Jason sent me.

I received your light in this morning. Upon a full evaluation, it was concluded that the electronic module proved to be defective and was not working properly. As per our previous conversations, we will be sending you a replacement 120T in the “dark earth green” color with a flat tail switch. I personally built this replacement for you and have fully tested its lumen output, runtime, and overall functionality, and it surpasses Novatac’s stated specifications. I also took the liberty of installing the pocket clip on your replacement, so this should be an “out of the box” solution for you.

I do apologize for any inconvenience this issue may have caused you, and hope this solution meets with your full satisfaction. If you have any further questions or comments please feel free to contact me at anytime. Also feel free to forward my contact information to anybody you know that may have an issue with any Novatac product. They may contact me directly and I will do everything in my power to help correct their situation. 

Thank You,
Jason Wiant
Quality Assurance
Novatac Inc

Wow, that's quality tech support. I just might begin collecting these NovaTac lights after all. That was my purchase for the month.

TORCH-O-MATIC


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi TORH-O-MATIC. Just wanted to welcome you here and its great to see Novatac helped you out fast with the 120T. Im glad you didnt give up on Novatac. They make a great light.I really like the sharp knurling on them and the ease of sellecting brightness. I have one of those in the pewter color and it works great. I want to go see how they look in green.Sounds great.:wave:


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 3, 2009)

"Modded" Little yellow laser lanturn posted in the *Will an Incan Outthrow an LED* thread.


----------



## Larbo (Oct 4, 2009)

Got my first HID today, a Stanley 35watt HID3000.


----------



## ducat (Oct 4, 2009)

A surefire 6PL, and thinking of pulling the trigger on a Lummi wee..... Oh what the hell....


----------



## jw2n (Oct 4, 2009)

Just received SF U2 Ultra (I was surprised at how large it is). Looking at SF M3T, E2E, and a Microfire T3, despite it's shortcomings. Buying a Zebralight H30 next week. Modding a SF M2 to turbo and click tail. I am doing my X-Mas shopping early this year (3 sons), so I may not move as fast as I wish.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Just placed an order for one of those green GLO-toob lights . Uses cr123 bat.


----------



## berry580 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bought a M2XC4 Neutral @ 40% off from eagletac store.

I tried to choose what's left on 2/10, and to be honest, IMO they're mostly around the same (i.e. not that good), so I decided to skip the price bracket a bit and buy that. 
A light in a different class!


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 4, 2009)

Quark AA^2 tactical neutral white. I hope it's fun - most expensive flashlight I've bought yet.


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 4, 2009)

Eagletac P100C2... can't wait, its my first ET purchase.


----------



## Somy Nex (Oct 4, 2009)

been a while since i bought anything, more than 2 years to be exact. but this little thing just came in the mail =)





sorry, no time yet for pretty shots =)


----------



## Radiophile (Oct 4, 2009)

Finally decided to get an Akoray but I couldn't decide so I ordered:
Akoray K-109 DX sku15877
Akoray K-106 DX sku16607
Akoray K-102 DX sku19768

And because of the bling factor I decided to buy an P60 host that takes 18650s:
UltraFire 504B DX sku24200

Now when I receive the order is anyone's guess, but the only other order I've gotten from DX took 2 weeks.:thumbsup:


----------



## buickid (Oct 5, 2009)

E2D
Mag85
G2
Two Z41 tailcaps, two 6P bezels, some SLF bodies


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hack On Wheels said:


> Yeah, got a P100A2 for myself... technically it was in the dying hours of September, but I won't receive it until a week or two into October.
> 
> Planning to buy an L-Mini II and a whole bunch of parts for mods this month... the wallet is sure going to be hurting!



Not exactly a flashlight, but i just bought myself 20 Duraloop AAs and 8 Duraloop AAAs... what can I say, it was a really good sale price! (Anyone in Canada, check out Shoppers Drug Mart this week!)

The mod parts are going to start being ordered soon... drivers and LEDs... poor wallet.


----------



## Entrope (Oct 5, 2009)

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## USACelt (Oct 6, 2009)

Picked up 2 ITP 3 EOS, one went to girlfriend,great little lights. Also just got an ET P100C2, love it. Girlfriend still thinks my hobby is madness, but still grabs one of my light to go outside.:twothumbs


----------



## Harry999 (Oct 6, 2009)

I finally got these two:

ITP 3 EOS Upgraded version - Stainless Steel
Olight M20 Titanium Warrior 

The M20 is very nice. I am going to carry this a lot in the nice belt pouch it comes with. 

I have ordered the Surefire Minimus so as soon as it is available in the UK then I should have it delivered.


----------



## TomInOregon (Oct 6, 2009)

A new Dereelight C2H with AA extension tube and SMO reflector. Also ordered an 18500 extension tube for my DBS and some AW 18500s. I'm looking forward to the SST50/SST90 lights.

Tom


----------



## Cataract (Oct 8, 2009)

My Fenix headlight is finally in the mail, but technically I paid for it in August...or was it july? Good thing I had other lights to go camping :candle:


----------



## NonSenCe (Oct 8, 2009)

and two more coming this way..

Lmini2 Warm tint (backup to my current one) 

Itp Eos natural finish. (backup to SS and possible present to give)


----------



## ducat (Oct 8, 2009)

T0 add to my earlier post, the Lummi Wee turned into a Raw NS, purely because I wanted five trits instead of two (I think it'll look cooler!) and I also ordered a Lumapower Avenger GX.

Before discovering this forum I used to have money!:thinking:


----------



## Mdinana (Oct 8, 2009)

Streamlight NightCom LED
SF G2 (finally!)
EagleTac P10C2 - at the price 7777 had, I could finally justify another "fenix clone" :twothumbs


----------



## clickit (Oct 9, 2009)

got a itp a3 eos upgrade and a romisen d5 i'm very pleased with them.


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Oct 10, 2009)

SureFire A2L with white secondaries.


----------



## choombak (Oct 10, 2009)

* EagleTac P10A (40% deal from 4sevens)
* ITP 3 EOS
* Fenix E01 olive

-amarendra


----------



## Short and Round (Oct 10, 2009)

Just picked-up a Surefire E1B Backup in Silver from Brightflashlights.com. I am very pleased with it!!


----------



## bluepilgrim (Oct 10, 2009)

My budget was limited this month since I just paid off the credit card for the Nitecore D10 R2 and Quark AA2 warm, and a C9000 charger, I got over August & September. 

I was looking at the Romisen G2 on sale for $15.45 at Shining Beam (I'm STILL looking at it) and figured I'd get that, but after some reading at CPF I went for the RC-H3 II instead. But when I first got on the Shiningbeam site, my mouse was malfunctioning (or something) and I kept ending up on the page for the RC-N3 warm white until I placed an order for one.  

I expect they'll be here next week, so to hold me over until then I got two cheap 3AAA Eveready LEDs from Walmart (2 for $8.88). 

Hey -- winter is coming and it's going to be dark!


----------



## xpawel18x (Oct 10, 2009)

I just bought a E1B in black today... mostly needed a smaller light for EDC and as a "backup" to my LX2 or E2DL when hiking.


----------



## smopoim86 (Oct 10, 2009)

Eagletac M2XC4 neutral
Nitecore SR3 (already modded to a 5a)

Both were on sale. I got the SR3 around noon today and swapped the emitter by 7.


----------



## 42 (Oct 10, 2009)

Two Orb Raw ALs (one as a gift) 

EZ AA (blue) 

EZ CR2, couldn't resist the 30% off sale.

Ordered an Eleckro Lumens Blaster-NG


Mark


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 10, 2009)

Clearwater 18650 incoming from another CPF'er.

http://www.clearwateraudio.com/Clearwater_Audio/CWCFlashlight2.html


----------



## bluepilgrim (Oct 10, 2009)

It's not for me! It's for my sister! Happy Birthday. 

It's a Nitecore EZ-AA neutral white -- I just got the 25% off sale notice from 4sevens.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 10, 2009)

Two Fenix PD30+ (R2)


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 10, 2009)

KiwiMark said:


> ITP A3 Upgraded Edition
> MG PLI MC-E
> Zebralight H60w
> Nitecore D10 R2
> ...



OK - so I decided that Khoo (LED Cool) was missing out on my money so I sent him some in exchange for a Liteflux LF2XT R2. This will be my first Liteflux, my first AAA light designed to work with 10400 Li-ion cells and my first AAA light with an R2 emitter.

That was it for the month (maybe even for the year, I do have many more lights than I actually need). Then what happens? That's right - an E-Mail from 4Sevens! 25% OFF!!!!

So now I also have a Nitecore EZAA warm tint on the way!

That is 7 new lights!

I should also be receiving my 2 programmable regulated drivers for Mag D torches - one will finish my Elephant II with 180+ Watts of regulated output (from 8 x IMR 26500 cells) and the other will let me setup a nice 3D regulated incan.

This is a good month - it's an expensive month, but a good one!
I only have 3 of those 7 so far - plenty more to look forward to.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 11, 2009)

I was new here last week. Didn't know a thing about lights. Last week alone I have ordered a Jetbeam Jet Pro I V3.0, a Quark 123 and just last night succumbed to the temptation for a SF LX2. With the LX2 I ordered the F04 and a red filter. 

So that is around $350 in lights I bought last week alone. I think I might have to request that a mod ban my user IP... Now I want one of those Eagle Tac lights, the 900 lumen one.


----------



## bluepilgrim (Oct 11, 2009)

Jethro said:


> I was new here last week. Didn't know a thing about lights. Last week alone I have ordered a Jetbeam Jet Pro I V3.0, a Quark 123 and just last night succumbed to the temptation for a SF LX2. With the LX2 I ordered the F04 and a red filter.
> 
> So that is around $350 in lights I bought last week alone. I think I might have to request that a mod ban my user IP... Now I want one of those Eagle Tac lights, the 900 lumen one.


 
As someone new to this, you aren't allowed to get a 900 lumen Eagle Tac until you get a few Romisens from Shiningbeam -- although it is permissible to get a 700 lumen MG with the same order if you promise to use it carefully and get some sunglasses for you and and any witnesses. 


But probably the next thing you should do is read up on batteries and chargers (check out the Maha/Powerex chargers) -- you need something to power those puppies.


----------



## UpChUcK (Oct 11, 2009)

I bought a Maratac AAA to replace my EDC Fenix L0D which I lost.

I also got a nailbender SST-90 P60 3-mode drop-in, Solarforce L2 host and 2 Ultrafire 18650 300mah cells. :twothumbs


----------



## ypsifly (Oct 12, 2009)

SF E2L. Played with it a little after I got it out of the package and its going fishing with me tonight.


----------



## chaoss (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a Novatac 85P inbound and am thinking about a 85T in the near future .


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 12, 2009)

KiwiMark said:


> That is 7 new lights!



Damn it!

Now I've gone and ordered a Surefire A2 Aviator from CPFMarketplace - that makes it 8 lights this month. I better stop spending soon!


----------



## amaretto (Oct 12, 2009)

ultrafire wf-008 recoil thrower with Q5
polarion ph-50


----------



## Vesper (Oct 13, 2009)

Been buying batteries more than anything this month, but bought a Nitecore D10 R2 and love it. Wanting to buy some Malkoff stuff but holding until that pesky High/Low Bezel Switch is back in stock.


----------



## compasillo (Oct 13, 2009)

Maratac 
SS, natural and black

ITP A3 EOS
SS, natural and black

_(I love AAA flashlights )_

Lummii Wee NS

Adding to my +200 flashlight collection (I should sell a few...)


----------



## Campdavid (Oct 13, 2009)

Deree CH1 Three Mode
SF6P plus a Malkoff M60 Dropin


----------



## jp2515 (Oct 13, 2009)

SUREFIRE A2 White LED


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 13, 2009)

jp2515 said:


> SUREFIRE A2 White LED


+1

Me too! Love it!!

I think the original A2 is perhaps October's best seller.


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 13, 2009)

Clearwater P7 on the left, ET P100C2 on the right.
(6P shown for size comparison)


----------



## futurelawguy (Oct 13, 2009)

FENIX - TK40


----------



## Tom_123 (Oct 14, 2009)

Not that much till now, I’m waiting for all the exciting announcements
to hit the stores.
For now:

Another Quark AA tactical for a friend.
(Can’t stand his envious looks anymore, lol)

The new Dereelight C2H (with AA extension tube).
A bit redundant as I don’t think it can beat my QAA as my EDC-light, 
but I like the design and maybe they will impress me this time.


----------



## wykeite (Oct 14, 2009)

Just got my M2 Centurion Strider.


----------



## Brasso (Oct 14, 2009)

Peak Eiger #6 with a 10280 pocket body. Brass of course.


----------



## firefighter1241 (Oct 14, 2009)

I was at a gun show and found a E2DL New in the package maked "Scottsdail Gun Club" and I only paid $70 for the light.


----------



## WHT_GE8 (Oct 14, 2009)

Bought a Jetbeam M1X this month. It kicks ***!!! :twothumbs Throw is amazing.

Also bought a Fenix P1D Q5 for my keychain. Bright as heck for a 1xCR123. Also got a Squirt P4 for my keychain. Im ready to tackle anything now! 

I think my next light will be an Olight M30. Or a Jetbeam RRT-2.


----------



## etherealshade (Oct 15, 2009)

Just ordered a H501w now that they're back in stock at zebralight.com 
Still waiting eagerly for the new zebralights to come out though.


----------



## Mr. kydex (Oct 15, 2009)

4-sided Surefire A2 Aviator W/ white LEDs. :twothumbs


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Eagletac T100C2 MKII


----------



## BVH (Oct 15, 2009)

1. A 10-pack of 4 led cheapie Brinkman flashlights at Home Depot for $10.00, 30 ea. AAA cells included! What a deal!

2. RAW Stainless from Lummi.


----------



## bluepilgrim (Oct 15, 2009)

Last night I ordered a ITP A3 EOS Cree XP-E Q5 LED Flashlight "Upgrade Edition" from Shiningbeam. I read Selfbuilt's review and couldn't resist. What a good buy.


----------



## post tenebras (Oct 15, 2009)

I couldn't resist Dances_With_Flashlight's review of the Peak Eiger 2 x AAA penlight! I'm now anxiously awaiting a Level 8, medium, cool, HA body with Brass head & switch. 

I've been so impressed with the 1 AAA eiger that I've decided to make these my work EDCs. No more bulky pocket lights around the office!


----------



## CARNAL1 (Oct 15, 2009)

I bought (Leggoed) an unbelievable light. Check it out.

1 Malkoff MD4 body + switch
1 Malkoff MD2 head
1 High/Low Bezel Switch for the MD2 head
1 Solarforce L2 Forward Click Switch ver. 4
2 AW 2600 mAh 18650s

And last but certainly not least, the Mighty Malkoff M60 as the Drop-In.

235+ lumens on high for around 4 hours.
10-20 lumens on low for I have no idea.

It is a big light at 8 inches but it really kicks A$$.

Happy Dark Trails


----------



## Max Brightness (Oct 16, 2009)

I bought the following this month

1) Ra Every Day CarryTM Executive Flashlight
2) Ra Twisty R19670 battery compartment
3) Photon ReX

I have a few days to wait before they arrive.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 16, 2009)

Added the E1B to my small, yet growing collection.


----------



## Billy Ram (Oct 16, 2009)

Oracal 35X-14
Next month I'll put together a custom Mag Light just like I want it. Probably start gathering things later this month.
Billy


----------



## jp2515 (Oct 17, 2009)

Guess I didn't stop at the A2! :shrug: Got a L2 and a L4 (older) coming in the mail. Also got a Z2 body (not a complete light) but still part of one.


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 17, 2009)

Just ordered my first Peak yesterday, Eiger, HAIII lug body, medium optic, level 1 with a red Rebel.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

This month saw the bank balance hemorrhaging out for a preloved Streamlight Scorpion & round bodied (white LED) A2 aviator with an additional Lumens Factory HO lamp :thumbsup:

Ah the CPF Marketplace lovecpf


----------



## Triac (Oct 17, 2009)

After getting hooked for hours at night (many nights now) I joined CPF end of September and made first purchases this month including 2 Solarforce L2m (20009 models) with holsters and SS bezel rings, 1 LC-1 High Output 3 Mode Drop-in, 1 "Scratch & Dent" Solarforce L2, 2 E-18 tube extensions, a Cree R2 3 Mode Dropin 4.2-8.4V, 1 LT-1 Lantern attachment (just because oo, 4 18650 Protected batteries and a charger. Still need a dropin for one of these lights in no rush to make that choice.

Next I ordered and received a Lumapower Mentor, a Lumapower D-mini EX (currently my personal favorite :thumbsup. Also, took the plunge on a Titanium MD-3000 universal charger for my camera AA's and 16 new Titanium C6000's to power my new Mentor, an older Mag-Lite 6C with TerraLux Led conversion that I have and 2 generic 3C-cell led flashlight I had purchased earlier in the year before I became even "unenlightened". Jumped in with both feet and now. Guess I'll have to wait until next month....


----------



## woodrow (Oct 17, 2009)

A Fenix PD30+ and...hopefully something else...depending on what "new" led flashlight comes out this month. Although the Peak Eiger 2 x AAA penlight looks pretty cool too.


----------



## computernut (Oct 17, 2009)

I got my A2 4-flats White yesterday and it's great. The shape of the body really feels nice in the hand.


----------



## CaseyS (Oct 17, 2009)

Not a flashlight, but I just ordered a Malkoff 2-3D Maglite XPG drop-in + UCL lens.


----------



## Jason_Tx (Oct 17, 2009)

SolarForce L2 Host with strike bezel
SureFire 6p body
SureFire 6p body custom bored and custom Hard Anodized
Malkoff M60W


----------



## timbo114 (Oct 17, 2009)

Leatherman Blast/LGX 200(Fenix L1T v2.0) Combo
Advance Auto Parts 2C Luxeon $4.95
Coleman Max 2CR2
Brinkmann Maxfire LX 
Energizer 3 watt AA
Dorcy AAA
Gerber Infinity Ultra - (SOLD) 10-19

Damn!
I must have been busy eh?

*Sold 4 lights as well ...


----------



## Max Brightness (Oct 18, 2009)

computernut said:


> I got my A2 4-flats White yesterday and it's great. The shape of the body really feels nice in the hand.


 
I agree. The shape does feel nice.


----------



## TomInOregon (Oct 18, 2009)

An Elektrolumens Blaster-NG pre-order, an Elektrolumens EDC-MCE, a Stanley HID, another freebie Nichia LED light from Lighthound with 2 18500s, an 18500 extension tube for my DBS, a Dereelight C2H with the AA body tube (I may have bought it last month, I can't remember for sure).

Tom


----------



## 276 (Oct 18, 2009)

Malkoff MD3 Wildcat & MD4 body
Surefire A2L Green
Quark tactical Two CR123 on the way
ITP A6 Pole Star on way


----------



## Roger Sully (Oct 19, 2009)

SL Strion
EagleTac P20C2
Gerber Firecracker
Gerber Infinity Task Light....
And it's only the 19th!!


----------



## AggroLED (Oct 19, 2009)

Icon Rouge 2 in grey
Streamlight Strion C4


----------



## mikra (Oct 19, 2009)

Liteflux LF5XT


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 19, 2009)

I am going totally nuts! :green:

*Ordered this month:*
*3AA to 1D converter 
*6AA to 2D converter
*Mag 1D
*Mag C shortened to suit one CR123cell
*Malkoff MD4 Wildcat
*Fenix HP10 headlamp
*Lumapower Mentor neutral white
*8x 6Ah Titanium C
*40x double set Titanium CR123
*10x triple set Titanium CR123

Flashoholics Anonymous, HELP!


----------



## zwerky (Oct 19, 2009)

Nitecore EZ123
Nitecore Extreme R2


----------



## MrSneakyMan (Oct 19, 2009)

A surefire G2Z led with FM37 cover. What a fantastic flashlight. I just can't put the darn thing down.


----------



## ypsifly (Oct 19, 2009)

SF C2L-HA Just needs a clicky and a Malkoff.:twothumbs


----------



## Federal LG (Oct 19, 2009)

I bought two *Fenix TK20* (yellow) and one *Quark 2xAA*.

All of them are gifts for some Scouts (boyscouts and scoutchief).


----------



## jaws revenge (Oct 19, 2009)

i'm new to cpf. in oct i purchased: quark 123, quark aa, (both r2's), nite core cr2, nite core ezaa, nite core e10 (r2). great site and great sales!


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 19, 2009)

Swedpat said:


> Flashoholics Anonymous, HELP!



You are on the wrong site - this is Flashaholics Enablers!

Now, are you sure you have enough lights - there are some good ones we can recommend you add to your collection.


----------



## oceanside (Oct 19, 2009)

Just got my second Surefire M2


----------



## srmd22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Mr. kydex said:


> 4-sided Surefire A2 Aviator W/ white LEDs. :twothumbs


Me too! 

I lurked on this site for a month, and then went on a spree:
nitecore EX10, Fenix P1D and LD01, Olight I10, RA clicky, ITP a3 eos, and Fenix TA30. Lummi Wi on the way. I also ordered a couple of cheapo's from dealex, but I guess they take awhile to ship.

This all started out with a gift certificate that I turned in for a Surefire G2.

Also: a **load of batteries, and a charger. 

My timing probably wasn't too great, since my wife now wants a 2nd refrigerator for the basement! $$$ ouch.

Believe it or not I am not done yet. I still want another surefire, and one or two big daddies-- dedicated thrower and a big time flood-- in the 500 lumen range. Got a lot more research to do there. All that'll be next month.

I figure I'll collect some more over time, at a much slower pace. I like some of the boutique-type AAA's, and the only AA I have is my old Mag from years ago. Probably mod that one at some point, at least with a drop in. I sort of like it's weak yellow glow though, it's like the underdog. Until my A2 arives, it's my only incan.


----------



## bluepilgrim (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey srmd22 -- don't try to fool us -- you are buying the refrigerator to store you batteries in, aren't you!? 
But now you need a bunch of Romisens.

I got my ITP a3 eos today. I turned it on and my socks fells off. And I'm still impressed with the RC-H3 II Q5 I got a few weeks ago -- and the RC-N3 warm. And the EZ-AA warm. (And now 4Sevens has quarks on sale.) But I need more batteries first -- looking at the nicads on sale at batteryjunction. And maybe some eneloops.

No -- the pace doesn't slow down; it speeds up.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 20, 2009)

KiwiMark said:


> You are on the wrong site - this is Flashaholics Enablers!
> 
> Now, are you sure you have enough lights - there are some good ones we can recommend you add to your collection.



I am a flashlight addict and have more than enough flashlights, and want help. I think. Or... What did you say, you can recommend some good lights? Where? Do you have a link???


----------



## Hero (Oct 20, 2009)

This month I bought a Fenix LD10 and a SF E2D-LED.


----------



## Harry999 (Oct 20, 2009)

I ordered a Fenix HP10 Headlamp today and then some more Sanyo AA Eneloops to feed it with. I found out today that Surefire are not shipping the Minimus to the UK for some reason. Will have to consider if I want to order it from the US although I suspect the diffuser I have also ordered for the HP10 will make it a better reading lamp then the Minimus.

Now just waiting for the Thrunite Catapault and the Olight K90 Intimidator. I really like what I have experienced with the SST50 in my Olight M20 Ti Warrior. I want to see some more - especially what the SST90 can do as a thrower! :twothumbs


----------



## Bort (Oct 20, 2009)

Quark AA for me. Very nice running on a 14500.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 20, 2009)

Harry999 said:


> I found out today that Surefire are not shipping the Minimus to the UK for some reason. Will have to consider if I want to order it from the US although I suspect the diffuser I have also ordered for the HP10 will make it a better reading lamp then the Minimus.



SureFire authorized dealers based in America are not allowed to ship SF products outside of the USA, you need to buy from a dealer in Europe, Asia or just go ahead and buy from eBay for much less... The Market Place is also a wonderful place to buy SF at bargain prices, so be sure check it out.


Cheers.


----------



## deranged_coder (Oct 20, 2009)

EagleTac P10A
EagleTac P100A2
NiteCore EZ 123
2 x PakLite Basic
PakLite Original

The EagleTac and NiteCore lights are courtesy of the tempting email newsletters from 4sevens. The PakLites, I got so I could put a couple of lights in my music bag that shares the same battery type as the other equipment (lots of guitar effects and active electronics on guitars run on 9V batteries, so this way I can have just a single battery type for everything in the bag).


----------



## bullrydr85 (Oct 20, 2009)

JETBeam M1X and that is the first light of its type I have ever owned and I already have the "what light to by next" bug!


----------



## Winx (Oct 21, 2009)

Solarforce L2P HA from ebay. I'm not interested about the drop-in but the host itself. This morning I saw Jake25's picture showing scratches inside the head. Those doesn't bother me if the head screws on . Nice looking and under 30 euros.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Oct 21, 2009)

Malkoff MD2 + Malkof M60WL
Malkoff MD3 body
Malkoff M60W MC-E
Peak Eiger AAA Brass
Surefire A2, White
(All second hand from CPF MarketPlace)

James....


----------



## berry580 (Oct 21, 2009)

Olight M20 Warrior Titanium


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Just placed an order for one of the new Quark Turbos , 2x123 XP-G :twothumbs


----------



## Backup (Oct 22, 2009)

Fenix HP10
Tank007 566
Romisen RC-G2
Tank007 M10 ( with magnetik Tail :thumbsup: )
Romisen Rc-A4 ( K2 mod )

I´m new in this Forum.


----------



## srmd22 (Oct 22, 2009)

berry580 said:


> Olight M20 Warrior Titanium





Drool. I don't even care if it works, it just looks awesome. I want.


----------



## gsxrac (Oct 22, 2009)

Quark TURBO!!! First light in a WHILE! Its been hard but I think I went about 3 months without buying _any_ lights!


----------



## ramlanrafie (Oct 22, 2009)

Paid M3T and M3. I'm broke


----------



## DecemberHeat (Oct 22, 2009)

Waiting for my Led-Zeppelin MXOZ-4 and gotten my softstart and Lumens Factory P7 head for my M4..


----------



## zwerky (Oct 22, 2009)

so besides the nitecore extreme r2 and ez123, i just ordered the romisen rc-c3 cree q5 (my gf wanted something bright and easy to use to keep in her purse) & RC-C6 II Q5 Flood-to-Throw just for the hell of it. hope i like'em.


----------



## Cornkid (Oct 23, 2009)

Surefire M3t! Should be here tomorrow; very much looking forward to it!


----------



## USACelt (Oct 23, 2009)

Just pre-ordered a Preon 1 and ordered a Solar Force L2M with 3 mode drop in.


----------



## tugbidwell (Oct 23, 2009)

Just got a Maratac AAA, think this will be my new best friend! I just can't put this light down. Like the low setting for maintaining my night vision. 

Also acquired this month:

*Stylus Nano- Immedieately attatched to my backpack

*Lumi RAW- (ebay find) I now understand what all of the excitement is about. It is jewel like, however I almost don't want to cary it in fear of damaging it.

*Wolfeyes Raider- (ebay find) It was cheap and has a good rep.

waiting on eneloops and rechargable cr123

Just need to find some trits to add to the lights


----------



## Roberts30 (Oct 23, 2009)

Nitecore EX10, and loving it!


----------



## bluepilgrim (Oct 23, 2009)

I really like my new ITP A3 EOS, so I ordered another one for a Halloween gift for my sister & her husband (let them fight it out who gets the Nitecore EZ ww and who gets the ITP.)


----------



## shark_za (Oct 24, 2009)

All related items ? 
I got it bad this month....


*Torches*
Leatherman (Fenix) LGX200 arrived
Lumens Factory SSC P7 Turbo Head 
Stainless L2m special edition - yo homie what it is? pimping da max keeping ma ho's in line.

Ordered locally,
iTP EOS AAA
iTP C7T 
C8 body

Ordered DX 
Ultrafire C2 Stainless Steel - mo pimp
Solarforce L2m Black single mode
Solarforce L2m Silver 5 mode super bling pimp light, you knows it. 

Awaiting Shiningbeam
Romisen RC-G2 II Q5
Romisen RC-A4 II Q5

*Batteries*
Maha C-9000
8x Recyko+ 
4x Solarforce 16340 + charger

Still to pay for, another Surefire 6P and G2 plus C2-black.


----------



## mikra (Oct 24, 2009)

Fenix E01


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Here is my total for this month. GLO-TOOB/cr123, JETBeam III. Maratac AAA, Eagletac T100C2, Quark Turbo.


----------



## Triac (Oct 24, 2009)

An EagleTac T100C MKII Kit with OP & TS from FlashlightsNGear.com. :twothumbs


----------



## Cahl (Oct 24, 2009)

Eagletac M2XC4
Stanley HID 3000
MTE SSC P7 (18650)


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Oct 24, 2009)

Hack On Wheels said:


> Not exactly a flashlight, but i just bought myself 20 Duraloop AAs and 8 Duraloop AAAs... what can I say, it was a really good sale price! (Anyone in Canada, check out Shoppers Drug Mart this week!)
> 
> The mod parts are going to start being ordered soon... drivers and LEDs... poor wallet.



And spent even more money... this is a painful month for my wallet. That's the price for launching into modding and general flashaholism.

-Ordered some soldering supplies, thermal compound & adhesive, and a couple drivers from the Shoppe to give me some things to try out and test.
-Bought 3 Minimags to mod (one for myself, two for family); they were 30% off!
-Bought a customized 2C Mag on cpfmp that looks pretty stock outside, but it has all the upgrades to make a sweet ROP host!

Waiting for the L-Mini II to be in stock so I can get a flashlight to be used on my road bike's handlebars. Days are getting shorter now, got to stay safe!


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 24, 2009)

KiwiMark said:


> ITP A3 Upgraded Edition
> MG PLI MC-E
> Zebralight H60w
> Nitecore D10 R2
> ...



Well - I now have all my October lights and my drivers and most of the batteries. The most useful would probably be the H60w - much better than the H501. The NiteCore lights are good for fitting in small pockets - the EZ-AA is amazingly small for a 1xAA light. The Surefire A2 isn't super bright but it does give me an incan that I can fit in a pocket.

The real stunners are the programmable regulated drivers from Alan B - talk about WOW! One is used on a 3D feeding about 80 watts to the bulb and the other is on an Elephant II feeding about 210 watts to the bulb (this is the light that makes the dark have nightmares about me). No words can describe how good these look, but you know the sun - kinda like that.


----------



## think2x (Oct 24, 2009)

I just ordered and received my Quark AAx2 regular this week. Also picked up a pair of borafloats for my two ROP's I will be building.(one low 6AA, one high 2x18650)


----------



## Max Brightness (Oct 25, 2009)

I received my Ra EDC Executive and the twisty R19670 battery compartment. I love them both.

Lighthound had a great deal on a Novatac 85T so I thought I'd give my Ra Clicky and HDS EDC a companion. Should get it next week.


It's been a good month!



Max Brightness said:


> I bought the following this month
> 
> 1) Ra Every Day CarryTM Executive Flashlight
> 2) Ra Twisty R19670 battery compartment
> ...


----------



## amaretto (Oct 25, 2009)

update, i'm infected with fl...ism i think.lovecpf

bought Polarion PH-50, Ultrafire WF-008 (writing a review soon), Orb Lummi "Wee" and "Raw" this month.

Had to sell my loudspeakers instead, otherwise i would get in trouble with my wife.


----------



## ypsifly (Oct 25, 2009)

Just ordered a Malkoff M60F 20 Degree Flood for my C2L!

I wonder how long it will take to get here....


----------



## Max Brightness (Oct 25, 2009)

ypsifly said:


> ...
> I wonder how long it will take to get here....


 
Not soon enough I would guess.


----------



## ypsifly (Oct 25, 2009)

Max Brightness said:


> Not soon enough I would guess.



That's why I hate buying stuff online. I have 12 Surefires, all bought at B+M stores. I gotta at least look at it before I lay my money down...but now I'm about to pull the trigger on a clicky from Brightguy. :naughty:


----------



## Max Brightness (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice!  Enjoy.



ypsifly said:


> That's why I hate buying stuff online. I have 12 Surefires, all bought at B+M stores. I gotta at least look at it before I lay my money down...but now I'm about to pull the trigger on a clicky from Brightguy. :naughty:


----------



## compasillo (Oct 26, 2009)

Ordered four Preon kits from 4Sevens (the 4 colours)


(ship in Nov, though)


----------



## ypsifly (Oct 26, 2009)

Stopped into Lowe's this afternoon for paint and picked up one of those cheap Nite-Ize 1 watt drop-ins for [email protected] I put it in a 2C just to try it out. Not bad at all. Most likely it will end up in a 4D lantern and get stashed in a closet for power outages.


----------



## Hero (Oct 27, 2009)

I just got my LX2 in the mail yesterday!


----------



## USACelt (Oct 27, 2009)

USACelt said:


> Just pre-ordered a Preon 1 and ordered a Solar Force L2M with 3 mode drop in.


 Got my Solarforce L2m on Monday, I just ordered it Friday. I love it, really nice light, well made.


----------



## amraspalantir (Oct 27, 2009)

Fenix TK40


----------



## jdb (Oct 28, 2009)

hello ! 

first message on CPF...and first order at asian resellers: this little thing:







and some other item to DX

order the 11
shipped the...25 :sweat:

hope i receive it for XMas...

well...to wait, i ordered a Nitecore SmartPD D10 R2 to 4seven's:
order the 22 at 14h pm
shipped the 22 at 18h pm.... :twothumbs
received this morning at 9h am (local time, in France) 
THAT is :goodjob:


----------



## jamie.91 (Oct 28, 2009)

Solarforce L2m

Looking for a drop in!

jamie


----------



## ypsifly (Oct 28, 2009)

The Malkoff M60F arrived today! :twothumbs

Ordered it Sunday evening and it came at 9:30 this morning. Dropped it into my C2 and it performed above my expectations. Illuminates entire rooms and does a great job of sweeping the back yard.

Everyone who has a compatible host should own one. Last I checked he had 17 left.


----------



## Polklifer (Oct 28, 2009)

Nitecore EZ CR2
Surefire Saint HA2

Of course, there are still a few days left.


----------



## mitro (Oct 28, 2009)

This addiction is getting bad 

This month:

D20
EZAA W
iTP X-mas set (A6 Polestar and A3 EOS SS)
Tactical Quark AA Warm
Quark AA2 Turbo
Quark 18650 body

and I really want a DBS v3 R2!


----------



## Launch Mini (Oct 28, 2009)

just about to order my "first" real flashlight.
A buddy recommended the Lummi Raw Ti
Wife saw it on the web, and wants the Wee Ti.
Think my first purchase will be TWO


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 28, 2009)

My first Z3:


----------



## jp2515 (Oct 28, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> My first Z3:



Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## eggoo (Oct 28, 2009)

EagleTac P100A2 from the 40% off sale.
L-mini II warm tint from Shiningbeam.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Oct 29, 2009)

eggoo said:


> EagleTac P100A2 from the 40% off sale.
> L-mini II warm tint from Shiningbeam.



Excellent choices! I'm really liking the beam that the P100A2 gives.
You wouldn't happen to be around the lower mainland, would you? I'm slowly starting to notice that there is a decent number of BC CPFers around here. 


Back on target...
Not a flashlight exactly, but I just bought a L1D body and tailcap, as well as a white fenix diffuser and a red fenix filter. (All from the marketplace, thanks Cano!) 

These might just breathe some life back into my L2D as a very versatile tool; my new P100A2 has otherwise taken its EDC position.


----------



## jdb (Oct 29, 2009)

Joachim du Balay said:


> hello !
> 
> first message on CPF...and first order at asian resellers: this little thing:
> 
> ...


alléluïa !... just received the MCU from DX this morning 

it was not so long, finally...

this MCU-C7 will thus be part of my lights bought this month ...


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 29, 2009)

My October haul... (the Akoray is on loan from another member)





the CCI-XRE is the most interesting (IMHO) and has the best quality of the bunch
















November and a fresh month is right around the corner!!...


----------



## jp2515 (Oct 29, 2009)

Surefire E1 Executive Gunmetal with the Teardrop bezel.


----------



## deranged_coder (Oct 30, 2009)

To add to my earlier haul, package from County Comm arrived today with a Maratac AAA (Natural) and several of their Mighty Light Mini Flashlight / Lanterns that they had on sale.

I am thinking the Maratac will take over keychain duty and my LD01 will get to take a break. This is an awesome little light.


----------



## rhotondm (Oct 31, 2009)

The Month of October:
-Dereelight DBS with R2
-Dereelight CL1H
-Malkoff MD4 Wildcat


----------



## parnass (Nov 5, 2009)

I bought:

new version Inova X5
new version (4th generation) Inova X1


----------



## jp2515 (Nov 5, 2009)

Surefire 12Z w/ SRTH & N62 oo:


----------

